# Spokey Joe trailer (ripped material)



## Pynelady (16 Jul 2014)

I have this model of Spokey joe trailer

http://www.tesco.com/direct/spokey-..._cmp=ppc_g__&gclid=CJ7zga3Uyb8CFcbJtAodcAwAAg

I recently had an incident where the trailer tipped over as I clipped a curb whilst turning (luckily my little one wasn't hurt) but it has caused the fabric to tear where the wheels have rubbed against it. I was wondering if anyone has any idea if Spokey Joe do replacement parts, or any ideas how to fix it as I don't think that simply sewing it will be very effective or be very durable. I was thinking maybe something along the lines of patches that can either be stuck on or ironed on? I can't seem to find any contact details for Spokey Joe to ask them so any help from you would be great thanks!


----------



## MisterStan (17 Jul 2014)

Would tent repair patches be suitable? linky


----------

